# Lavinia



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

Lavinia se passi di qui sappi che vorrei contattarti ma non sò come. 
Tu sospetti, io ho certezze. E' più grave di quanto sembri in realtà. Sappi che non ti piacerà.
Non puoi essere passata sul web e non aver visto questo forum. Ciao


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia se passi di qui sappi che vorrei contattarti ma non sò come.
> Tu sospetti, io ho certezze. E' più grave di quanto sembri in realtà. Sappi che non ti piacerà.
> Non puoi essere passata sul web e non aver visto questo forum. Ciao


notevolissimo


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia se passi di qui sappi che vorrei contattarti ma non sò come.
> Tu sospetti, io ho certezze. E' più grave di quanto sembri in realtà. Sappi che non ti piacerà.
> Non puoi essere passata sul web e non aver visto questo forum. Ciao


olè


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè


messaggio pratico, teso alla soluzione di problemi: contattare Lavinia, detta Lavi per gli amici


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> messaggio pratico, teso alla soluzione di problemi: contattare Lavinia, detta Lavi per gli amici


tu l'hai vista per caso? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Carlè*



carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia se passi di qui sappi che vorrei contattarti ma non sò come.
> Tu sospetti, io ho certezze. E' più grave di quanto sembri in realtà. Sappi che non ti piacerà.
> Non puoi essere passata sul web e non aver visto questo forum. Ciao


In effetti è passata,ne ha sdraiati un paio ed è ripartita con le mutande belle devastate e non solo le mutande...


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu l'hai vista per caso? :mrgreen:


apetta che controllo: no, dal reparto lenzuola mi dicono che non c'è nessuna Lavinia, peccato, avrei vinto quacchecosa?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia se passi di qui sappi che vorrei contattarti ma non sò come.
> Tu sospetti, io ho certezze. E' più grave di quanto sembri in realtà. Sappi che non ti piacerà.
> Non puoi essere passata sul web e non aver visto questo forum. Ciao


Tu sei il marito dell'amante del marito di Lavinia, vero?



Ho vinto qualche cosa?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia se passi di qui sappi che vorrei contattarti ma non sò come.
> Tu sospetti, io ho certezze. E' più grave di quanto sembri in realtà. Sappi che non ti piacerà.
> Non puoi essere passata sul web e non aver visto questo forum. Ciao



raccontaci magari è passata sotto un altro nik


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> apetta che controllo: no, dal reparto lenzuola mi dicono che non c'è nessuna Lavinia, peccato, avrei vinto quacchecosa?



si, :clava:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sei il marito dell'amante del marito di Lavinia, vero?
> 
> 
> 
> Ho vinto qualche cosa?:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> raccontaci magari è passata sotto un altro nik


Magari è sotto un altro nick....!


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> raccontaci magari è passata sotto un altro nik


dicci dicci carlostudente, che abbisogniamo di storie pregne. E poi, più scriviamo più il tuo messaggio diventa visibile. Su caro, apriti


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti è passata,ne ha sdraiati un paio ed è ripartita con le mutande belle devastate e non solo le mutande...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma come cazzo ti vengono....


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma come cazzo ti vengono....


la mia è arte.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> la mia è arte.


:foto:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dicci dicci carlostudente, che abbisogniamo di storie pregne. E poi, più scriviamo più il tuo messaggio diventa visibile. Su caro, apriti


ma dai
fate i bravi
così fate scappare Carlo


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma sarete eh!
cioè uno scrive che la situazione è grave e tutti a prendere in giro
comprensione zero...
spero che carlo voglia scrivere ancora 
o che sia dotato di senso dell'umorismo....


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> dicci dicci carlostudente, che abbisogniamo di storie pregne. E poi, più scriviamo più il tuo messaggio diventa visibile. Su caro, apriti


Si carlo apriti,che intanto lavinia già l'abbiamo aperta.....!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si carlo apriti,che intanto lavinia già l'abbiamo aperta.....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E adesso non riusciamo a richiuderla da entrambi i lati...!


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

E su! Poi ci lamentiamo se scappano!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Milli*



milli ha detto:


> E su! Poi ci lamentiamo se scappano!


Ok,a me non sembrava volesse condividere con noi qualcosa tranne quella generosa di lavinia...!


----------



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

Non scapperò.
Oggi dovrebbe essere una brutta giornata da te, aspetta che controllo.
9 gradi e pioggia in quel paesino appena lontano da Milano.

Sapessi..


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Carlo*



carlostudente ha detto:


> Non scapperò.
> Oggi dovrebbe essere una brutta giornata da te, aspetta che controllo.
> 9 gradi e pioggia in quel paesino appena lontano da Milano.
> 
> Sapessi..


9 gradi?ti sbagli per me sono 90 gradi....!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Non scapperò.
> Oggi dovrebbe essere una brutta giornata da te, aspetta che controllo.
> 9 gradi e pioggia in quel paesino appena lontano da Milano.
> 
> Sapessi..


Ma il paesino di chi di Lavinia o dell'altro ??? Ciao carlostudente


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma che è l'Eredità, andiamo per indizi?!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 9 gradi?ti sbagli per me sono 90 gradi....!


Eddaiiii


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Ma che è l'Eredità, andiamo per indizi?!


Lavinia se ci sei batti un colpo...


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

:saggio:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eddaiiii


A 90 gradi fa caldo...


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Non scapperò.
> Oggi dovrebbe essere una brutta giornata da te, aspetta che controllo.
> 9 gradi e pioggia in quel paesino appena lontano da Milano.
> 
> Sapessi..


Ma anticipaci qualcosa, no? Intanto, fammi indovinare, si tratta di un tradimento


----------



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

Lavinia, stai attenta, perchè dietro occhi azzurri si nasconde un leone. Pronto a divorarti e lasciarti nuda e desolata. Non ha rispetto per te. Devi essere forte, devi distruggerlo.


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia, stai attenta, perchè dietro occhi azzurri si nasconde un leone. Pronto a divorarti e lasciarti nuda e desolata. Non ha rispetto per te. Devi essere forte, devi distruggerlo.


lui ha gli occhi azzurri e tende a mangiare abiti


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia, stai attenta, perchè dietro occhi azzurri si nasconde un leone. Pronto a divorarti e lasciarti nuda e desolata. Non ha rispetto per te. Devi essere forte, devi distruggerlo.



ehm ehm...non e'che ci conosciamo???..no vero????


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> Ma anticipaci qualcosa, no? Intanto, fammi indovinare, *si tratta di un tradimento*


però. sei un ragazzetto sveglio :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia, stai attenta, perchè dietro occhi azzurri si nasconde un leone. Pronto a divorarti e lasciarti nuda e desolata. Non ha rispetto per te. Devi essere forte, devi distruggerlo.


Secondo me mentre tu sei qui a scrivere cazzate e lavinia che ha lasciato nudo il leone e anche desolato.Tranquillo lo ha bello che distrutto fra spaccate e divaricate.


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> però. sei un ragazzetto sveglio :mrgreen:


vero? mi fa piacere che qualcuno finalmente lo noti


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

E dai però, vai più rapido Carlostudente che devo andare a preparare la zuppa di ceci


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vero? mi fa piacere che qualcuno finalmente lo noti


 bè..forse sono un po' sveglia pure io


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> vero? mi fa piacere che qualcuno finalmente lo noti


Sei bravissimo anche tu a nasconderlo...!
:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei bravissimo anche tu a nasconderlo...!
> :carneval:


eh, non siamo mica tutti svegli come te. L'importante è utilizzare bene i talenti che abbiamo, dice il saggio


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bè..forse sono un po' sveglia pure io


siamo due sveglioni?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm...non e'che ci conosciamo???..no vero????



paura eh!:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

*carlo*

dicci, ché il cor attende


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> paura eh!:mrgreen:


ma no, cercava solo di capire per quanto ancora si puo' trombare lavinia, a fini organizzativi


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> eh, non siamo mica tutti svegli come te. L'importante è utilizzare bene i talenti che abbiamo, dice il saggio


Io non sono sveglio sono stronzo.:mexican:


----------



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono sveglio sono stronzo.:mexican:


ma non è vero. Gli stronzi sono ben altri. No worries


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?


buon carlo, quando si torna a casa di roba che puzza se ne ha, ma non potresti fornirle qualche prova un po' più probante dell'ascella pezzata?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> paura eh!:mrgreen:



si perche'avatar a parte...il resto quadra anche nel reale


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?


 non si lava?


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> siamo due sveglioni?


aggiungo che ho intuito che carlo è studente


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> aggiungo che ho intuito che carlo è studente


e cazzo allora sei proprio sveglio...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si perche'avatar a parte...il resto quadra anche nel reale



allora lavigna è tua moglie?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?


Lavinia,tua marito si fa il bidè a secco,senza acqua...:rotfl:!


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e cazzo allora sei proprio sveglio...


mi impegno e mi sforzo. mmmmmmh


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?



Ha la barba?


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

*carlo*

ma il leone puzzante lo conosci?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> allora lavigna è tua moglie?


...la pia donna manco sa esista sto sito(spero ben...)..e lo studente invornito mi parrebbe troppo giovane..


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi impegno e mi sforzo. mmmmmmh


vabbè... io me ne vado a casa... :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...la pia donna manco sa esista sto sito(spero ben...)..e lo studente invornito mi parrebbe troppo giovane..


Sperem


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè... io me ne vado a casa... :mrgreen:



adesso?! in piena indagine?????????


----------



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

non è tua moglie lothar57. Lui non è del 57 ma circa 20 anni più giovane. Lavinia non saprei.
Il marito l'ha già tradita almeno una volta e non con la stessa donna.


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Ah! E quindi la puzza è diversa


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> non è tua moglie lothar57. Lui non è del 57 ma circa 20 anni più giovane. Lavinia non saprei.
> Il marito l'ha già tradita almeno una volta e non con la stessa donna.



Scusa la domanda perchè vuoi far sapere il tutto a Lavinia?


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> non è tua moglie lothar57. Lui non è del 57 ma circa 20 anni più giovane. Lavinia non saprei.
> Il marito l'ha già tradita almeno una volta e non con la stessa donna.


"almeno una volta" e "non con la stessa donna" non notate una contraddizione?


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda perchè vuoi far sapere il tutto a Lavinia?


per rovinare il leone puzzoso, che evidentemente gli ha trombato la donna


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> non è tua moglie lothar57. Lui non è del 57 ma circa 20 anni più giovane. Lavinia non saprei.
> Il marito l'ha già tradita almeno una volta e non con la stessa donna.



amico permetti un consiglio..dal ''vecchio''Lothar..lascia stare,se io fossi il marito ti verrei a cercare...e non per abbracciarti......il traditore messo spalle al muro altro che leone diventa...ocio!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> per rovinare il leone puzzoso, che evidentemente gli ha trombato la donna



Ottimo ...
o magari è la donna che vorrebbe trombare...


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico permetti un consiglio..dal ''vecchio''Lothar..lascia stare,se io fossi il marito ti verrei a cercare...e non per abbracciarti......il traditore messo spalle al muro altro che leone diventa...ocio!


carloquinto, ascolta il saggio lothar, fatti un paio di cazzi tuoi


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ottimo ...
> o magari è la donna che vorrebbe trombare...


ma le donne dei leoni con gli celesti..non la danno via


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ottimo ...
> o magari è la donna che vorrebbe trombare...


eh, ma non ha nessun contatto con lavinia, perché la cerca su sto sito, ne deduco che non è che la conosca sto granché


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma le donne dei leoni con gli celesti..non la danno via


hahahahahahah


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> carloquinto, ascolta il saggio lothar, fatti un paio di cazzi tuoi


Va bè forse c'entra qualcosa


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> carloquinto, ascolta il saggio lothar, fatti un paio di cazzi tuoi



Ciao grande HIgh....si perche'a non farli..gli occhi  diventano pesti e i denti cadono:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma le donne dei leoni con gli celesti..non la danno via



ti piacerrebbe vero?:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> "almeno una volta" e "non con la stessa donna" non notate una contraddizione?


Nessuna contraddizione adesso se la fa con una, prima con un altra, molto molto tempo fà. E tu Lavinia non sai nè dell'una ne dell'altra. Forse ce ne son altre ma dubito, lo saprei.

La puzza è sotto al naso, non è fetore.

osservalo bene, fino ad andare a dormire


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma non ha nessun contatto con lavinia, perché la cerca su sto sito, ne deduco che non è che la conosca sto granché



e ma sai sto sito offre ottimi agganci....
per sentito dire


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Nessuna contraddizione adesso se la fa con una, prima con un altra, molto molto tempo fà. E tu Lavinia non sai nè dell'una ne dell'altra. Forse ce ne son altre ma dubito, lo saprei.
> 
> La puzza è sotto al naso, non è fetore.
> 
> osservalo bene, fino ad andare a dormire, non noti un attaccamento particolare al lavoro?


allora "almeno due volte", caro il mio carlomartello


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e ma sai sto sito offre ottimi agganci....
> per sentito dire


dici che si tromba?


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma scusa carlostudente, se pensi che Lavinia stia qui, forse qualcosa sa, cioè la puzza le è arrivata. Diversamente anche lei si sollazza e allora potrebbe non fregargliene granchè della puzza del marito


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao grande HIgh....si perche'a non farli..gli occhi  diventano pesti e i denti cadono:mrgreen:


esatto esimio lothar, farsi un paio di cazzi proprio è sempre buona regola, capito carlofreccero?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dici che si tromba?



Non lo dico io 
voci di corridio...


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Ma scusa carlostudente, se pensi che Lavinia stia qui, forse qualcosa sa, cioè la puzza le è arrivata. Diversamente anche lei si sollazza e allora potrebbe non fregargliene granchè della puzza del marito


oooh, andiamoci pîano co 'sta puzza, tutti a denigrare i traditori. Non puzziamo


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non lo dico io
> voci di corridio...


ah si', interessante...


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> oooh, andiamoci pîano co 'sta puzza, tutti a denigrare i traditori. Non puzziamo


Ah! Ti lavi. Bene a sapersi


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ah si', interessante...



direi di si 
ma sicuramente non per te che le donne 
te le trovi nel letto cosi a cazzo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> lui ha gli occhi azzurri e tende a mangiare abiti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> direi di si
> ma sicuramente non per te che le donne
> te le trovi nel letto cosi a cazzo


premesso che definirei alquanto normale che le donne che mi trovo nel letto sono "a cazzo", la cosa rimane interessante. Staro' all'erta, anche se già so che er murena se prende tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm...non e'che ci conosciamo???..no vero????


In effetti dall'avatar hai occhi azzurri:up:


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Ah! Ti lavi. Bene a sapersi


scherziamo? L'igiene è d'uopo, tradiamo ma con classe


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?


Puzzama con chi va sto chi?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si perche'avatar a parte...il resto quadra anche nel reale


Cioè ti trombi Lavinia ?:rotfl::rotflh my god!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> aggiungo che ho intuito che carlo è studente


È Lavinia sarà" PROFESSORA"?????


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> premesso che definirei alquanto normale che le donne che mi trovo nel letto sono "a cazzo", la cosa rimane interessante. Staro' all'erta, anche se già so che er murena se prende tutto



Er murena è forte mica stà a parlare tanto
agisce di soppiatto


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Puzzama con chi va sto chi?


vedi, carlodellepiane lancia dei messaggi in codice, non è puzza puzzosa, ma puzza teorica, che nasconde le malefatte del leone dagli occhi azzurri ed i denti aguzzi


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ha la barba?


Stai giocando ad "indovina chi"!!!


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Er murena è forte mica stà a parlare tanto
> agisce di soppiatto


non ne dubito. Zitto zitto, lollo lollo, zac, conficca


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> non è tua moglie lothar57. Lui non è del 57 ma circa 20 anni più giovane. Lavinia non saprei.
> Il marito l'ha già tradita almeno una volta e non con la stessa donna.


Chi è nato nel 77 alzi la mano :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai giocando ad "indovina chi"!!!



si 
da qualche parte bisogna pur cominciare no!

ha il cappello?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi è nato nel 77 alzi la mano :mrgreen:



Io mi tiro fuori sono più giovane:mrgreen:

e meno male direi...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*a carlè*

A carlè,ma perchè non ti fai un silos de cazzi tua poi?


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io mi tiro fuori sono più giovane:mrgreen:
> 
> e meno male direi...


io non ho i denti aguzzi, e poi sono stato infedele, direi, ehm, più di due volte, aspetta che conto, si confermo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vedi, carlodellepiane lancia dei messaggi in codice, non è puzza puzzosa, ma puzza teorica, che nasconde le malefatte del leone dagli occhi azzurri ed i denti aguzzi


Quindi profumo di donna... :mrgreen: Ma Lavinia se sta qui ha già sgamato  da mo' :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Er murena è forte mica stà a parlare tanto
> agisce di soppiatto


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?


Sei gay e suo marito è il tuo amante?

O sei innamorato di Lavinia e sai che il marito la tradisce?

Perchè lei dovrebbe leggere il forum?


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi profumo di donna... :mrgreen: Ma Lavinia se sta qui ha già sgamato  da mo' :mrgreen:


è qui che carlooperaio perde lucidità: vedi carlopittore la situazione si complica, dicci, ma tu cosa diavolo vuoi da lavinia?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A carlè,ma perchè non ti fai un silos de cazzi tua poi?


È se proprio vuoi scrivere ... Scrivi un bel post lungo e chiaro così ognuno può andare a preparar la cena e o tornare a casa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;wfM7uia4O04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfM7uia4O04[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è qui che carlooperaio perde lucidità: vedi carlopittore la situazione si complica, dicci, ma tu cosa diavolo vuoi da lavinia?


A voler esser cattiva.... se la vuole ciulare


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A voler esser cattiva.... se la vuole ciulare


è possibile che carlotrapano se la voglia trapanare: dicci carlotecnicodellaluce, illuminaci


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

Perchè cattiva?  E' una buona azione ciulare una tradita dal marito.


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è possibile che carlotrapano se la voglia trapanare: dicci carlotecnicodellaluce, illuminaci



Strana strategia, un pò tanta arzigogolata, mi sembra


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> È se proprio vuoi scrivere ... Scrivi un bel post lungo e chiaro così ognuno può andare a preparar la cena e o tornare a casa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lavinia è un nome da culetto eversivo...!


----------



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

Lothar57, rispondi a questa domanda: che auto hai? devi essere sincero.. lo sarò altrettanto.
Ma tanto non sei tu


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè cattiva?  E' una buona azione ciulare una tradita dal marito.


assolutamente, ed in questo senso sono certo di aver portato un po' di giustizia in questo mondo infame. Pronto ad aiutare ancora, alla bisogna


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*A carlè*



carlostudente ha detto:


> Lothar57, rispondi a questa domanda: che auto hai? devi essere sincero.. lo sarò altrettanto.
> Ma tanto non sei tu


Ocio,che questi son dati coperti dalla privacy,ocio che poi finisci a raccogliere saponette nei cessi del gabbio.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lothar57, rispondi a questa domanda: che auto hai? devi essere sincero.. lo sarò altrettanto.
> Ma tanto non sei tu


ma magari ti  da pure la targa e il suo codice fiscale :mrgreen:


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente, ed in questo senso sono certo di aver portato un po' di giustizia in questo mondo infame. Pronto ad aiutare ancora, alla bisogna


Agisci a scopo umanitario


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè cattiva?  E' una buona azione ciulare una tradita dal marito.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Essenove (9 Aprile 2013)

Questo carlostudente riesce a far salire la suspance in una maniera magistrale. Pazzesco. Un genio.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lothar57, rispondi a questa domanda: che auto hai? devi essere sincero.. lo sarò altrettanto.
> Ma tanto non sei tu


ne ho tre:smile:


----------



## Essenove (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ne ho tre:smile:


Questa è ostentazione. Carlo, essendo studente, ha un vespino.


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Agisci a scopo umanitario


non umanitario, ma a fini di giustizia. Un giustiziere del cazzo


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lothar57, rispondi a questa domanda: che auto hai? devi essere sincero.. lo sarò altrettanto.
> Ma tanto non sei tu


lothar va con le bottane: lavinia è bottana?

(nel senso di donne dai facili costumi, cit)


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2013)

Alla fine Lavinia s'è vista?
C'è?

:bici:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Questa è ostentazione. Carlo, essendo studente, ha un vespino.


ahahhahah...scherzavo ovviamente!


----------



## carlostudente (9 Aprile 2013)

anche io..


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ne ho tre:smile:


scegline una e dicci 
come sono ggommate 
gli iinteri
e il colore


----------



## massinfedele (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> anche io..


grande carlogiocoso


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia se passi di qui sappi che vorrei contattarti ma non sò come.
> Tu sospetti, io ho certezze. E' più grave di quanto sembri in realtà. Sappi che non ti piacerà.
> Non puoi essere passata sul web e non aver visto questo forum. Ciao


Sono oramai anni che non la sento...ma da qualche canton dovrei ancora avere la sua mail.
Tanto dovevo.:smile:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla fine Lavinia s'è vista?
> C'è?
> 
> :bici:


bho?
mi sa che è andata
a comprare un deodorante:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

vabbè... chi mi passa gli appunti?  a che punto siamo arrivati?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè... chi mi passa gli appunti?  a che punto siamo arrivati?


che tocca fare una ricerca al PRA per trovare la targa dell'auto


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che tocca fare una ricerca al PRA per trovare la targa dell'auto


vabbè questo è il mio campo allora :saggio:


----------



## passante (9 Aprile 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Questa è ostentazione. Carlo, essendo studente, ha un vespino.


:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


comunque: appassionante! ndo' sta lavinia?


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...




ma ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo

:festa:


----------



## passante (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :festa:



:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè... chi mi passa gli appunti?  a che punto siamo arrivati?


che Carlo scherzava


----------



## passante (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che Carlo scherzava




chissà che cosa studia carlo...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

passante ha detto:


> chissà che cosa studia carlo...


Cabaret ??? :smile:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che Carlo scherzava


davvero?


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

passante ha detto:


> chissà che cosa studia carlo...


ma ciao Passante
 saluti a te e Lillina


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

passante ha detto:


> chissà che cosa studia carlo...


Non so 
ma sicuramente oggi aveva poco da studiare


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so
> ma sicuramente oggi aveva poco da studiare


ma allora Carlo è un burlone
e non uno un po' originale


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

Ha detto così 
riguarddo a cosa non ha spiegato però 





Flavia ha detto:


> davvero?


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ha detto così
> riguarddo a cosa non ha spiegato però


mi sono persa il commento,
ognuno ha il suo passatempo
per ammazzare il tempo


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

non è che stava studiando noi?


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che stava studiando noi?


dici che voleva vedere
quanti sarebbero caduti 
nello scherzo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che stava studiando noi?


Può essere vorrà dire che ci siam divertiti tutti :mrgreen: compresa la fantomatica Lavinia :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che stava studiando noi?



allora lo promuovono di sicuro!:mrgreen:
con lode!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora lo promuovono di sicuro!:mrgreen:
> con lode!


Ci farà la tesi :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci farà la tesi :mrgreen::mrgreen:



oddio che emozione sto sudando!

speriamo di non puzzare!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia, stai attenta, perchè dietro occhi azzurri si nasconde un leone. Pronto a divorarti e lasciarti nuda e desolata. Non ha rispetto per te. Devi essere forte, devi distruggerlo.


ma se l'ha divorata credo che il fatto di essere lasciata nuda sia abbastanza insignificante. Credo, eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lavinia sei vittima del tradimento di tuo marito, già da molto tempo. Osservalo bene la sera quando torna a casa, non noti qualcosa che puzza?


i calzini. Tremendi. Lavinia se vuoi due dritte per il bucato, sai dove trovarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si perche'avatar a parte...il resto quadra anche nel reale


ti puzzano i pedalini Lotharone?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> non è tua moglie lothar57. Lui non è del 57 ma circa 20 anni più giovane. Lavinia non saprei.
> Il marito l'ha già tradita almeno una volta e non con la stessa donna.


se l'ha tradita almeno una volta... e non con la stessa donna... sono minimo due.Matematica, mica bau bau micio micio. Ma proprio oggi dovevo essere in riunione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Nessuna contraddizione adesso se la fa con una, prima con un altra, molto molto tempo fà. E tu Lavinia non sai nè dell'una ne dell'altra. Forse ce ne son altre* ma dubito, lo saprei*.
> 
> La puzza è sotto al naso, non è fetore.
> 
> osservalo bene, fino ad andare a dormire


wow. wowowowowow


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

carlostudente ha detto:


> Lothar57, rispondi a questa domanda: *che auto hai?* devi essere sincero.. lo sarò altrettanto.
> Ma tanto non sei tu


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei gommista?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

*Carlo*

ti ringrazio sentitamente, torna presto, mi raccomando.


----------



## fruitbasket (10 Aprile 2013)

Donde stas? chi lo sa? chi lo sa?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcyYyKOLgs0


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Ed io che alla sera guardo la televisione e mi perdo ste perle......


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2013)

non è male come idea.
potremmo usare il forum per piccoli messaggi commerciali , necrologi e affini.
A.A.A.Abellissima , elegantissima in ambiente bellissimo e rafinatissimo
offresi per brevi momenti di relax
citofonare giusy


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

?..
non ho capito chi cerca carlo?
lavinia?
o l'amante del marito di lavinia?
o il marito di lavinia?


carletto tesoro mi fai un riassunto?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Aprile 2013)

Ma io dico che ci sono talune volte in cui bisogna soprassedere.
Non è forse Lavinia la sposa ciprinide di Enea?
E allora perchè studiarsi d'esser brevi per diventar oscuri?
Meglio terzializzare le preoccupazioni e sfuggire alla noia!
Perchè qui l'amore non c'entra davvero! Egli è una configurazione del tutto menarcale delle donne, le quali esistono solo finchè vengono guardate e spariscono del tutto allorquando gli occhi non si rivolgono loro, esse sono perciò il nulla per i distratti ed una piccolissima parte per i curiosi.
Giacere con certi esseri dando loro le spalle è del tutto equivalente a stare soli, con l'ulteriore svantaggio di sgradevoli podalità gelide che si poggiano sulle natiche pelose e felici.
D'altronde le cose belle vanno condivise e quelle indecenti vanno espletate in solitudine e riparatamente, prova ne sia la diffusa convivialità dei pasti abbondanti e consumati in gruppi più o meno vasti, mentre le defecazioni collettive sono pratica rara e dedicata a pochi colti estimatori.
Allo stasso modo le donne, quali pitali, vengono schifate dalle vaste schiere per essere apprezzate, invece, nelle solitudini appaiate dei talami notturni e raccolti.
Questa privatizzazione dell'impudicizia, così come considerata dalla sensibilità diffusa e perciò dozzinale e ottusa, relega i baccanali a depravazione e le donne a bubbone privato!
Solo chi si eleva dal volgo può ragionevolmente non aver paura di certe promiscuità organiche che evidenziano paura solo in chi ha altrettante dozzinalità cerebrali, mentre vengono godute ed assaporate come granatine di neve agostana solo da chi vanta un cervello raro!
E, come tutte le cose rare, è difficile da trovare e rende un'impresa improba e sventurata il mettersi a cercarlo.
Similare, se non peggiore sotto certuni aspetti, è la condivisione degli oggetti privati e di uso umorale, tali sono infatti le protesi dentarie, gli occhi di vetro e le donne.
Le prime infatti sono utili sono per nutrire chi ne ha fatto il calco, i secondi per illudere gli altri di avere una buona vista e le terze per farsi calcare da chi le nutre e per disilludere chi non è cieco.
Tutte cose meritevoli, talune per chi le vive, talatre per chi le deride da lontano.
Nell'uno e nell'altro caso, se non si soprassiede, o ci si diverte o si fa divertire.
In ogni circostanza qualcuno si divertirà.
Grazie!


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è male come idea.
> potremmo usare il forum per piccoli messaggi commerciali , necrologi e affini.
> A.A.A.Abellissima , elegantissima in ambiente bellissimo e rafinatissimo
> offresi per brevi momenti di relax
> citofonare giusy


citofonare Giusy

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2013)

è venuto a mancare l'ospite G.
gli amici lo ricordano col suo elmetto e il punteggio rosso in calce.
che la rete gli sia lieve
non fiori ma opere di bene all'iban della sottoscritta


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2013)

*questa faccina idiota non l'ho messa io*

A:A:A: chi l'ha visto?
cercasi utente siciliano disperso da una settimana nel mare della rete
segni particolari: permalosissimo...se lo avvicinate per favore non ditegli che non capite quel che dice.
diceva che era biondo e mangiava sempre; si allertano bar e trattorie 
si offre ricompensa (paga occhiverdi)


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

nel forum come nella vita c'è chi va e cè chi viene..

ma carletto potrebbe dire qualcosa..ci ha lasciato così...
uff.


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nel forum come nella vita c'è chi va e cè chi viene..
> 
> ma carletto potrebbe dire qualcosa..ci ha lasciato così...
> uff.


la vita è fatta a scale ; c'è chi scende e c'è chi sale.per la disdetta dell'impresa di pulizie


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vita è fatta a scale ; c'è chi scende e c'è chi sale.per la disdetta dell'impresa di pulizie


e.....l'ascensore è spesso guasto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> A:A:A: chi l'ha visto?
> cercasi utente siciliano disperso da una settimana nel mare della rete
> segni particolari: permalosissimo...se lo avvicinate per favore non ditegli che non capite quel che dice.
> diceva che era biondo e mangiava sempre; si allertano bar e trattorie
> si offre ricompensa (*paga occhiverdi*)


 ok un paio di caffè ma non esageriamo!!  :singleeye:

Anche Hellseven ... o sbaglio?


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bho?
> mi sa che è andata
> a comprare un deodorante:mrgreen:


Per la puzza di bruciato? 



passante ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Ciao passanteeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per la puzza di bruciato?


no, 
è evidente che qualcuno
ha litigato con il sapone
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no,
> è evidente che qualcuno
> ha litigato con il sapone
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma voi...avete capito chi è lavinia?


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma voi...avete capito chi è lavinia?



no...
non avevo nemmeno capito
che era uno scherzo
a me Carlo sembrava il marito
dell'amante del marito di Lavinia


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no...
> non avevo nemmeno capito
> che era uno scherzo
> a me Carlo *sembrava il marito
> ...


perchè non la chiama al telefono scusa invece di farci arrovellare...


----------



## milli (10 Aprile 2013)

Mannaggia m'ero appassionata a sta storia mmmhhh


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Mannaggia m'ero appassionata a sta storia mmmhhh


fu..un fuoco di paglia....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no...
> non avevo nemmeno capito
> che era uno scherzo
> *a me Carlo sembrava il marito
> dell'amante del marito di Lavinia*



abbiamo dedotto tutti lo stesso... più o meno. :up:


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> abbiamo dedotto tutti lo stesso... più o meno. :up:


un marito sconvolto
ma non ho mai pensato
che fosse una bufala


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

si, vabbè, però... voglio sapere come va a finire...e soprattutto perchè se lavinia è un tradita ignara dovrebbe essere qui? allora tanto ingara non è?


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, vabbè, però... voglio sapere come va a finire...e soprattutto perchè se lavinia è un tradita ignara dovrebbe essere qui? allora tanto ingara non è?


:up:
ma è uno scherzo o no?
non ho capito.....


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> ma è uno scherzo o no?
> non ho capito.....


ah bo... indovina chi qui non ce lo dice....


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah bo... indovina chi qui non ce lo dice....



bho?
Carlo dove sei?


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2013)

Lavinia ci sei?


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2013)

sto 3d può avere potenzialità ancora inesplorate


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto 3d può avere potenzialità ancora inesplorate


dici?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lavinia ci sei?


dacci un segno!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dacci un segno!! :mrgreen:


ma che è, una seduta spiritica?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che è, una seduta spiritica?:mrgreen:


curiosità?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

novità da queste parti..?..
devo leggere ?...o è perdita di tempo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> novità da queste parti..?..
> devo leggere ?...o è perdita di tempo?


la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto


...


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Eppure sarebbe bello che la vita passasse di qui e ci trovasse ad osservare distratti gli intrecci di strade e di dita tremanti degli innamorati che si rincorrono e si cercano con gli occhi smarriti.

Già, io me li immagino così.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure sarebbe bello che la vita passasse di qui e ci trovasse ad osservare distratti gli intrecci di strade e di dita tremanti degli innamorati che si rincorrono e si cercano con gli occhi smarriti.
> 
> Già, io me li immagino così.


A volte scrivi cose talmente rivoltanti,che mi viene voglia di vomitare le budella.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A volte scrivi cose talmente rivoltanti,che mi viene voglia di vomitare le budella.


Ma c'è una delicatezza straziante nelle piccole cose che si sussurrano fra i capelli e che scrivono sui fogli a righe che si consegnano piegati in due per essere letti alla sera, prima di andare a dormire.
E' un continuo guardare altrove, alle stelle e all'orizzonte, mentre la vita scorre, e noi con lei.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma c'è una delicatezza straziante nelle piccole cose che si sussurrano fra i capelli e che scrivono sui fogli a righe che si consegnano piegati in due per essere letti alla sera, prima di andare a dormire.
> E' un continuo guardare altrove, alle stelle e all'orizzonte, mentre la vita scorre, e noi con lei.


I versi catartici scritti facendo flessioni per ammirare la sorca violacea delle compagne di liceo aduse a prove di attrito radente con estintori incatenati,con la penna che profuma di sentori inguinali e soluzioni colloidali di gameti,rasentano la divina ispirazione di un centurione che rutta aglio nel sancta sanctorum del tempio di salomone durante una funzione pasquale della campagna di vespasiano.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I versi catartici scritti facendo flessioni per ammirare la sorca violacea delle compagne di liceo aduse a prove di attrito radente con estintori incatenati,con la penna che profuma di sentori inguinali e soluzioni colloidali di gameti,rasentano la divina ispirazione di un centurione che rutta aglio nel sancta sanctorum del tempio di salomone durante una funzione pasquale della campagna di vespasiano.


Ma quanta speranza e poesia c'è nel cuore che si disegna con la punta del dito sul vetro appannato del treno che ti riporta a casa di sera, c'è racchiuso un mondo immortale ed infinito.
Un mondo che sta dentro ad un diario, nell'inchiostro di una penna e nel lucchetto di latta che lo chiude e lo rende eterno.
Così sono guance che s'arrossano ad un semplice saluto e che si rigano di giovani lacrime bellissime.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma quanta speranza e poesia c'è nel cuore che si disegna con la punta del dito sul vetro appannato del treno che ti riporta a casa di sera, c'è racchiuso un mondo immortale ed infinito.
> Un mondo che sta dentro ad un diario, nell'inchiostro di una penna e nel lucchetto di latta che lo chiude e lo rende eterno.
> Così sono guance che s'arrossano ad un semplice saluto e che si rigano di giovani lacrime bellissime.


Questa e' talmente rivoltante che quasi quasi mi verrebbe voglia di dirti che fa ribrezzo,e quindi lo faro'.
E' un po' come pretendere di avere il culo esagonale per fare a meno della chiave del 56,per stringere i bulloni delle travi edilizie.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Questa e' talmente rivoltante che quasi quasi mi verrebbe voglia di dirti che fa ribrezzo,e quindi lo faro'.
> E' un po' come pretendere di avere il culo esagonale per fare a meno della chiave del 56,per stringere i bulloni delle travi edilizie.


Eppure è l'innocenza goffa e bellissima che costruisce l'Eden dei ricordi biondi e puliti che sarà il metro e la pietra di paragone delle molte realtà del divenire, è l'età dell'oro e l'idea di un universo già completo e funzionale che si compone al primo sguardo che lo vede tutto intero e sente che non ci sarà mai altro.
Quando ripensi a quei momenti senti il vuoto ed un morire dolce.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure è l'innocenza goffa e bellissima che costruisce l'Eden dei ricordi biondi e puliti che sarà il metro e la pietra di paragone delle molte realtà del divenire, è l'età dell'oro e l'idea di un universo già completo e funzionale che si compone al primo sguardo che lo vede tutto intero e sente che non ci sarà mai altro.
> Quando ripensi a quei momenti senti il vuoto ed un morire dolce.


Questa immagine bucolica mi piace quasi quanto pensare ad uno che si fa rompere il culo da un vecchio con una verga da 30,totalmente coperto da una tuta in latex aperta solo su naso ed ano,in modo che possa mugulare,sudare ed essere devastato nel retroretto,mentre la vecchia filma la scena altamente erotica.
E non stiamo nemmeno li' a cogitare sul fine ultimo del panzone in latex....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure è l'innocenza goffa e bellissima che costruisce l'Eden dei ricordi biondi e puliti che sarà il metro e la pietra di paragone delle molte realtà del divenire, è l'età dell'oro e l'idea di un universo già completo e funzionale che si compone al primo sguardo che lo vede tutto intero e sente che non ci sarà mai altro.
> Quando ripensi a quei momenti senti il vuoto ed un morire dolce.


è arrivata Primavera ed un dolce refolo carico del profumo dell'erba novella e dei fiori di campo ti ha reso languido, poetico Rabarbaro?


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Questa immagine bucolica mi piace quasi quanto pensare ad uno che si fa rompere il culo da un vecchio con una verga da 30,totalmente coperto da una tuta in latex aperta solo su naso ed ano,in modo che possa mugulare,sudare ed essere devastato nel retroretto,mentre la vecchia filma la scena altamente erotica.
> E non stiamo nemmeno li' a cogitare sul fine ultimo del panzone in latex....


Vedi come sai cogliere bene la realtà scabra ed aspra della vita di ogni giorno?
Io dico di quello che manca, della forma dell'animo che ha poggiato su sogni delicati e vivi che l'hanno plasmata e, ora che quelli sono sublimati nell'aria, si ritrova incompleta e conscia di esserlo ogni volta che si guarda un po' dentro, o quando riaffiora un ricordo, o quando vai a rovistare per caso dentro a vecchi scatoloni.
E vieni trafitto.
Dolcemente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è arrivata Primavera ed un dolce refolo carico del profumo dell'erba novella e dei fiori di campo ti ha reso languido, poetico Rabarbaro?


Capita anche alle capre più insensibili...


----------



## Eretteo (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi come sai cogliere bene la realtà scabra ed aspra della vita di ogni giorno?
> Io dico di quello che manca, della forma dell'animo che ha poggiato su sogni delicati e vivi che l'hanno plasmata e, ora che quelli sono sublimati nell'aria, si ritrova incompleta e conscia di esserlo ogni volta che si guarda un po' dentro, o quando riaffiora un ricordo, o quando vai a rovistare per caso dentro a vecchi scatoloni.
> E vieni trafitto.
> Dolcemente.


Burp.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Burp.


Questa è la vera lingua dell'anima...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Capita anche alle capre più insensibili...


sì, di solito le capre sono ghiotte di erba novella e fiori di campo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

posso ruttare tra un fiore di campo e la notizia di una lieta novella?


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, di solito le capre sono ghiotte di erba novella e fiori di campo:mrgreen:


Talvolta anche le capre prendono un po' di licenza da sé stesse.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> posso ruttare tra un fiore di campo e la notizia di una lieta novella?


Certo: quale altra reputi sia la vera origine di Zefiro tiepido e gentil?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> posso ruttare tra un fiore di campo e la notizia di una lieta novella?


se hai ruminato mentuccia, profumi anche l'ambiente:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> posso ruttare tra un fiore di campo e la notizia di una lieta novella?


e poi parlano male di noi terroni.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se hai ruminato mentuccia, profumi anche l'ambiente:mrgreen:


Già e non domandarti mai l'origine di certi caramellini scuri che vendono in scatoline di latta...


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

A proposito di rutti.
Tre anni fa. Riunione in ufficio con tutti i capi mondo. Avevamo preso una commessa un pò difficile e dovevamo fasarci in maniera tedesca su vari punti.
Quindici persone ognuna con il proprio portatile. Tutti sul pezzo. Tutti serissimi.
A me si spegne il portatile.
Lo attacco alla presa. Ci metto qualche minuto. Non va in ibernazione e si spegne proprio.
Lo riaccendo.
La riunione va avanti. Passano cinque minuti e 

Un rutto fortissimo. Talmente forte che io e altri sei siamo caduti dalla sedia.
Un paio si sono nascosti sotto i tavoli e altri ancora sono rimasti pietrificati.
Attimi di panico totale.
Tutti a guardare tutti.
Chi mai poteva fare un rutto del genere? Cioè.








Era il mio pc. Avevo scaricato un programma che faceva ruttare settandolo a 5 minuti. Ma robe davvero raccapriccianti. Alcuni avevano anche lo sforzo del vomito. SEntivi proprio le budella e risalire per l'esofago.
Ero li, indignata che mi guardavo intorno come gli altri, tutta flap flap e tacco 12 e intanto smanettavo tentando di non farmi vedere, a togliere almeno il sonoro.
Era un conto alla rovescia.




Non l'hanno mai saputo.
E' rimasto uno dei misteri che si narrano in quell'azienda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già e non domandarti mai l'origine di certi caramellini scuri che vendono in scatoline di latta...


tutta roba genuina:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già e non domandarti mai l'origine di certi caramellini scuri che vendono in scatoline di latta...


sgommate semi dure che si tirano via con l'unghia dalla mutanda e poi si appallottolano come le caccole ai semafori?
Quelle semi dure intendo.
Di consistenza giusta ecco. Che se la metti tra il pollice e l'indice e poi allarghi leggermente le dita. fila, ma non cola. E non è dura come le croste.
Lo sapete che avevo un compagno di classe che si mangiava le croste?
Non solo le sue, anche quelle degli altri


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito di rutti.
> Tre anni fa. Riunione in ufficio con tutti i capi mondo. Avevamo preso una commessa un pò difficile e dovevamo fasarci in maniera tedesca su vari punti.
> Quindici persone ognuna con il proprio portatile. Tutti sul pezzo. Tutti serissimi.
> A me si spegne il portatile.
> ...


Rutto tecnocrate vs. rutto bucolico...

Non c'è paragone...


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

croste sulla pelle intendo. Non croste di formaggio o pane o similari.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutta roba genuina:mrgreen:


Senza coloranti nè conservanti!


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sgommate semi dure che si tirano via con l'unghia dalla mutanda e poi si appallottolano come le caccole ai semafori? (*)
> Quelle semi dure intendo.
> Di consistenza giusta ecco. Che se la metti tra il pollice e l'indice e poi allarghi leggermente le dita. fila, ma non cola. E non è dura come le croste.
> Lo sapete che avevo un compagno di classe che si mangiava le croste? (**)
> Non solo le sue, anche quelle degli altri


(*)Diventano dure come la pietra solo dopo 24 mesi di stagionatura.
(**)Poi faceva le recensioni in stile gambero rosso?


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (*)Diventano dure come la pietra solo dopo 24 mesi di stagionatura.
> (**)Poi faceva le recensioni in stile gambero rosso?


Grazie al cielo no, ma era impossibile stargli vicino quando si avevano croste.
Ti guardava libidinoso e faceva di tutto per avvicinarsi alla tua crosta e staccartela con perizia e in brevissimo tempo.
Mi ricordo che c'erano bambino che piangevano quando avevano qualche crosta sul corpo e visibile.

Gli chiesi se si mangiava le croste anche dei malati di varicella.
Mi guardò come se fossi cretina.
Vidi nei suoi occhi che erano le sue preferite.


chissà che fine ha fatto il bambino mangiacroste.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo no, ma era impossibile stargli vicino quando si avevano croste.
> Ti guardava libidinoso e faceva di tutto per avvicinarsi alla tua crosta e staccartela con perizia e in brevissimo tempo.
> Mi ricordo che c'erano bambino che piangevano quando avevano qualche crosta sul corpo e visibile.
> 
> ...


Spero le facesse "maturare", anche perchè staccarle anzitempo non è proprio divertente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

*ma...*

... non si stava parlando di refoli PREGNI  di odori primaverili che portano languori e risvegliano arcani desideri?



CHE C'ENTRANO LE CROSTE????:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non si stava parlando di refoli PREGNI  di odori primaverili che portano languori e risvegliano arcani desideri?
> 
> 
> 
> CHE C'ENTRANO LE CROSTE????:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Io ho pietà per l'anima di colui il quale non apprezza il divenire spontaneo e selvaggio delle discussioni...
L'OT è trendy come il sushi, L'IT è vecchio come i pantaloni a zampa d'elefante!


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non si stava parlando di refoli PREGNI  di odori primaverili che portano languori e risvegliano arcani desideri?
> 
> 
> 
> *CHE C'ENTRANO LE CROSTE??*??:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Centrano sempre.
Oggi sono in modalità skifidor.
sallo.

Di cosa parliamo?
Smegma?
Candida?
Piattole?
Vomito?
processi di decomposizione umana nei vari ambienti?

Possiamo continuare con le croste se vuoi.
Un giorno Maurino, un compagno, decise di fargli un regalo e con un sacchettino cominciò a raccogliere croste in giro.
Per fargliele sgranocchiare se gli veniva _voglia di qualcosa di buono_  Come il duplo crostin.
La maestra però si intromise impedendoglielo.
Poverino.
Ci rimase malissimo.
Non ti dico il mangiacroste. 
Era tristissimo all'idea di tutto quel sacchettino di croste varie sprecato.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ho pietà per l'anima di colui il quale non apprezza il divenire spontaneo e selvaggio delle discussioni...
> L'OT è trendy come il sushi, L'IT è vecchio come i pantaloni a zampa d'elefante!


Va be',non e' che puoi entrare in una casa poco aperta,e pretendere di trovarci le vergini vestali.
Lo spettacolo e' apprezzato anche a seconda della platea.
Oppure a seconda del grado d'interesse che si nutre per l'interesse della platea.
Cioe' zero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Va be',non e' che puoi entrare in una casa poco aperta,e pretendere di trovarci le vergini vestali.
> Lo spettacolo e' apprezzato anche a seconda della platea.
> Oppure a seconda del grado d'interesse che si nutre per l'interesse della platea.
> Cioe' zero.


Non è senza una certa qual irridenza che si manifesta la tua sottile opinione, e calzantissima, sulla considerazione dello scrittore, del mezzo e degli eventuali lettori, ed io ne sono positivamente impressionato, quale dagherrotipo sfoderato sotto i raggi del sole caliente.

Io apprezzo chi parla ed ascolta, chi scrive e chi legge e chi fa e chi disfa.

Insomma, chiunque abbia qualcosa da fare e non la faccia o non gli competa nessun ufficio eppur se ne faccia virilmente carico.

Tutti alfine, chi per una ragione, chi per un torto, i quali, a ben vedere, sono la stessa medesima cosa.

E così ha da essere.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non è senza una certa qual irridenza che si manifesta la tua sottile opinione, e calzantissima, sulla considerazione dello scrittore, del mezzo e degli eventuali lettori, ed io ne sono positivamente impressionato, quale dagherrotipo sfoderato sotto i raggi del sole caliente.
> 
> Io apprezzo chi parla ed ascolta, chi scrive e chi legge e chi fa e chi disfa.
> 
> ...


Mi par di cogliere fra le righe un cerdo sardonico ghigno,vieppiu' ingravescente dal momento che gli obnubilati non ardiranno d'avanzare oltre la prima viottola,facendo cosi' di tutta l'erba un fascio,accomunando il sardonismo alla sardina,la guerra delle due rose a quella dei roses,ed i mercuriani a minamata.
Ma e' il bello degli universi paralleli,quasi che esistesse un luogo in cui leonardo fosse il pi' grullo di tutti,i bidelli s'ingroppassero i piccioni e le portinaie dessere interessati passaggi agli studenti extra continente.
Altro che sodoma.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi par di cogliere fra le righe un cerdo sardonico ghigno,vieppiu' ingravescente dal momento che gli obnubilati non ardiranno d'avanzare oltre la prima viottola,facendo cosi' di tutta l'erba un fascio,accomunando il sardonismo alla sardina,la guerra delle due rose a quella dei roses,ed i mercuriani a minamata.
> Ma e' il bello degli universi paralleli,quasi che esistesse un luogo in cui leonardo fosse il pi' grullo di tutti,i bidelli s'ingroppassero i piccioni e le portinaie dessere interessati passaggi agli studenti extra continente.
> Altro che sodoma.


Rinnovelli adunque, colla tua felice e ricca loquela, la confondenza, ovverosia quella attitudine dello spirito a fare il semplice accostamento tra l'ignoto ed il noto, cercando adunque di collocare negli insufficienti e piccoli scaffali di un'organizzazione vile e farraginosa del pensiero ogni forma di novità che si venga ad incontrare nelle peregrinazioni del corpo e della frequentazione.
Ella è fonte di numerose travisazioni e viene dalla pigrizia prima ancora che dalla ignavia nei confronti della ragione, della giustizia e della coerenza.
Quasi a voler significare che tutte le donne sono puttane solo perchè si è nati fra gli schizzi di sperma di un bordello durante un tardivo e maldestro sfardellamento d'una mignotta madre da parte d'una mammana incompetente e distratta.
Se ci si indovina, e a te lascio il lieve lavoro di considerare la giustezza dell'esempio precedente, è solo un caso della fortuna.

Così va il mondo.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Rinnovelli adunque, colla tua felice e ricca loquela, la confondenza, ovverosia quella attitudine dello spirito a fare il semplice accostamento tra l'ignoto ed il noto, cercando adunque di collocare negli insufficienti e piccoli scaffali di un'organizzazione vile e farraginosa del pensiero ogni forma di novità che si venga ad incontrare nelle peregrinazioni del corpo e della frequentazione.
> Ella è fonte di numerose travisazioni e viene dalla pigrizia prima ancora che dalla ignavia nei confronti della ragione, della giustizia e della coerenza.
> Quasi a voler significare che tutte le donne sono puttane solo perchè si è nati fra gli schizzi di sperma di un bordello durante un tardivo e maldestro sfardellamento d'una mignotta madre da parte d'una mammana incompetente e distratta.
> Se ci si indovina, e a te lascio il lieve lavoro di considerare la giustezza dell'esempio precedente, è solo un caso della fortuna.
> ...


Certe immaginifiche visioni boreali mettono in vibrazione le piu' intime corde dell'animo,quasi come un'arpa divina pizzicata dolcemente da un plettro di musa.
E non parlo ovviamente di quel dannato aggeggio che spìa il culo ornato da codici alfanumerici,che poi sulle tavole dei destini corrispondono a dei poveri mortali,che verranno teste' prelevati dalle guardie imperiali e trascinati alla gogna sulla pubblica piazza,fra gli sbavacciamenti degli ignoranti e le bestialita' gridate a squarciagola dai bavosi.
Non e' senza un certo qual lazzo che faccio mia la tua visione del peccato originale,tralasciando d'incolpare cosi' l'incolpevole animaletto strisciante,e con buona pace di uno degli alberi piu' utili et preziosi.
Pane al pane,e pene alla baldracca.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certe immaginifiche visioni boreali mettono in vibrazione le piu' intime corde dell'animo,quasi come un'arpa divina pizzicata dolcemente da un plettro di musa.
> E non parlo ovviamente di quel dannato aggeggio che spìa il culo ornato da codici alfanumerici,che poi sulle tavole dei destini corrispondono a dei poveri mortali,che verranno teste' prelevati dalle guardie imperiali e trascinati alla gogna sulla pubblica piazza,fra gli sbavacciamenti degli ignoranti e le bestialita' gridate a squarciagola dai bavosi.
> Non e' senza un certo qual lazzo che faccio mia la tua visione del peccato originale,tralasciando d'incolpare cosi' l'incolpevole animaletto strisciante,e con buona pace di uno degli alberi piu' utili et preziosi.
> Pane al pane,e pene alla baldracca.


Per quanto la tua poesia riempia le orecchie sbarrate e gli occhi dritti di ogni sicofante dal cuore nobile e dalla favella sincera, io, in fede mia, non posso condividere la tua misoginia!
Cioè, pensa er un attimo soltanto ad un cane ed alla sua fedeltà, la coda che si muove a far felice il buon padrone e la sua lestezza ad agire per proteggere e difendere chi lo accarezza e lo nutre.
Non ti par egli un animale degno e quasi umano?
Migliore sotto molti e varii profili di certune persone?
Ecco, ora invece pensa Guernica di Picasso.
Dimenticalo subito e torna a pensare al cane.
Sono stati brutti momenti, vero?
Ecco: lo sapevo!

Ora lo sai anche tu!
E non dimenticartene!


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per quanto la tua poesia riempia le orecchie sbarrate e gli occhi dritti di ogni sicofante dal cuore nobile e dalla favella sincera, io, in fede mia, non posso condividere la tua misoginia!
> Cioè, pensa er un attimo soltanto ad un cane ed alla sua fedeltà, la coda che si muove a far felice il buon padrone e la sua lestezza ad agire per proteggere e difendere chi lo accarezza e lo nutre.
> Non ti par egli un animale degno e quasi umano?
> Migliore sotto molti e varii profili di certune persone?
> ...


Coma darti torto?
Mai pensato nemmeno lontanamente che una qualsiasi bavosa schiumante gameti altrui potesse ardire,anche solo lontanamente,dimenar la coda e rivolgersi ad erectus con 1 ppm dell'autentica sincerita' del piu' bugiardo lupo domestico.
Quanto alle "opere" di certuni manovali,ti consiglierei di visitare certe mostre di profilo veramente basso,in cui certi centauri sono appoggiati inspiegabilmente sul dorso anziche' esser ostentati ritti,od altri pitali son spacciati per volatili,o due sputacchiere incappellate l'una sull'altra sarebber spacciate per gemme preziose.
Robe da imputriditi mentali.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Coma darti torto?
> Mai pensato nemmeno lontanamente che una qualsiasi bavosa schiumante gameti altrui potesse ardire,anche solo lontanamente,dimenar la coda e rivolgersi ad erectus con 1 ppm dell'autentica sincerita' del piu' bugiardo lupo domestico.
> Quanto alle "opere" di certuni manovali,ti consiglierei di visitare certe mostre di profilo veramente basso,in cui certi centauri sono appoggiati inspiegabilmente sul dorso anziche' esser ostentati ritti,od altri pitali son spacciati per volatili,o due sputacchiere incappellate l'una sull'altra sarebber spacciate per gemme preziose.
> Robe da imputriditi mentali.


No, no e no, cioè sì, hai talmente torto da aver infondo ragione!
Le arti perverse e degenerate sono comunque vera arte, così come le donne illascivite e dedite al meretricio di poca moneta sono comunque vere donne!
Anzi, sono le più ficcanti tra tutto il gentil sesso e le più utili anche!
Esse sono gioviali e di compagnia, capaci intrattenitrici e mai noiose...
Facili prede di sciacalli ad avvoltoi, come lefanti morti nel di loro ben frequentato cimitero ed almeno altrettanto ricche di proteine frollate di cui nutrirsi ed in cui sfogare le voglie.
Anche monsieur eks sono certo che la pensa così.
E te lo potrà dire vis a vis mentre mangi il sushi esogeno su un tapis roulant oriantale e malfrequentato.
Miserabili ignoranti.
Basterebbe porre le giuste domande alle giuste persone.
Stolti!


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, no e no, cioè sì, hai talmente torto da aver infondo ragione!
> Le arti perverse e degenerate sono comunque vera arte, così come le donne illascivite e dedite al meretricio di poca moneta sono comunque vere donne!
> Anzi, sono le più ficcanti tra tutto il gentil sesso e le più utili anche!
> Esse sono gioviali e di compagnia, capaci intrattenitrici e mai noiose...
> ...



Il tuo fraseggio e' ammaliante per staffa ed incudine si' come aroma di taleggio per il topetto affamato che gironzola intorno alla cambusa.
La tua concezione del dolce stil novo si apparenta in modo si' promiscuo all'adagio dell'amor cortese,che tal puo' essere solo se indirizzato ad una laidaccia di mille assalti,che le immaginifiche illusioni evocate son piu' zuccherose di un camion di zucchero filato inghiottito da un quasar nascente.
Pure perle gettate ai mufloni.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo fraseggio e' ammaliante per staffa ed incudine si' come aroma di taleggio per il topetto affamato che gironzola intorno alla cambusa.
> La tua concezione del dolce stil novo si apparenta in modo si' promiscuo all'adagio dell'amor cortese,che tal puo' essere solo se indirizzato ad una laidaccia di mille assalti,che le immaginifiche illusioni evocate son piu' zuccherose di un camion di zucchero filato inghiottito da un quasar nascente.
> Pure perle gettate ai mufloni.


Magari essi avessero un vello così caldo ed ispido!
Essi sono tra i migliori famigli che si possano trovare sugli altopiani brulli e aridi, un po' come certe menti che si accovacciano nel loro sterco e s'arrovellano tra il tropoo caldo durante i giorno e il gelo nottetempo.
Se dài loro della capra neppure ti rispondono, ed anzi s'offendono perchè sono stati etichettati con una nomea troppo bassa e di limitata qualità, rispetto al loro valore ed alla loro prestanza, come certe gran meretrici che se le chiami puttane si piccano e s'alterano per averne sminuito il merito e la fama...
Ma codeste sono cose da buzzurri e noi non ne faremo neppure menzione.
Altro discorso, e ben più valoroso, è quello riguardante la raggrumazione delle illazioni.
Illazioni esse, le quali, come tutte le illazioni, illazioni restano.
Talora millantate.
E' noto.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Magari essi avessero un vello così caldo ed ispido!
> Essi sono tra i migliori famigli che si possano trovare sugli altopiani brulli e aridi, un po' come certe menti che si accovacciano nel loro sterco e s'arrovellano tra il tropoo caldo durante i giorno e il gelo nottetempo.
> Se dài loro della capra neppure ti rispondono, ed anzi s'offendono perchè sono stati etichettati con una nomea troppo bassa e di limitata qualità, rispetto al loro valore ed alla loro prestanza, come certe gran meretrici che se le chiami puttane si piccano e s'alterano per averne sminuito il merito e la fama...
> Ma codeste sono cose da buzzurri e noi non ne faremo neppure menzione.
> ...


Ah,che tema grave ed importante vanno a toccare le tue missive internautiche......cioe' che sia della meritocrazia,del giusto valore da attribuire all'esperienza fatta sul campo,del peso da dare a certi teschi che paion botticelle da autoclave senza nemmeno il diaframma dentro,del diametro di certe labbra che vorrebbero il calibro ma eccedono la pertic a diametrale.
Robe da plebei,che ingrassano cio' che danno e sminuiscono cio' che prendono.
Plebei,appunto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ah,che tema grave ed importante vanno a toccare le tue missive internautiche......cioe' che sia della meritocrazia,del giusto valore da attribuire all'esperienza fatta sul campo,del peso da dare a certi teschi che paion botticelle da autoclave senza nemmeno il diaframma dentro,del diametro di certe labbra che vorrebbero il calibro ma eccedono la pertic a diametrale.
> Robe da plebei,che ingrassano cio' che danno e sminuiscono cio' che prendono.
> Plebei,appunto.


Magari fossero solo genuini popolani e non polipetti genuflessi a succhiare il brodo dei lombi di chi fa manfrine con carta da smeriglio alle loro lacune di autostima e desiderio di aver lodate qualità di cui sono nate prive e che non hanno desiderio di guadagnarsi davvero.
Esse permutazioni di falsità combinate sono ridicole e divertenti come un vitello con due teste od una gallina con sei zampe, si organizzano a coppie per rimbalzarsi svenevolezze e vomitarsi in bocca reciprocamente il maldigerito e l'indigesto.
Furfanti e puttane, merdelloni ed ochette così come baggiani e sigaraie stanno bene assieme e con sinergico effetto appestano l'aria con peti e miasmi mentre si sbudellano a vicenda e si cacano nei nasi arricciati e schiumanti.
Ottima gente però.
Istruttiva anche!


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

Madonna santissima


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santissima


quoto :blank:


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

scIema :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


L'alternativa poco costosa al sesso ed alla droga.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'alternativa poco costosa al sesso ed alla droga.


Mi son persa che c'entra tutto ciò con la ricerca di Lavinia?


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi son persa che c'entra tutto ciò con la ricerca di Lavinia?


Oh, finalmente qualcuno che riconosce i meriti di chi - con estrema difficoltà ed impegno costante - tenta di trovare qualcosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il merito della discussione, o che, perlomeno, sembri non averne.

Grazie del complimento!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dicci dicci carlostudente, che abbisogniamo di storie pregne. E poi, più scriviamo più il tuo messaggio diventa visibile. Su caro, apriti


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso non riusciamo a richiuderla da entrambi i lati...!


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, finalmente qualcuno che riconosce i meriti di chi - con estrema difficoltà ed impegno costante - tenta di trovare qualcosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il merito della discussione, o che, perlomeno, sembri non averne.
> 
> Grazie del complimento!


Sul sembri non averne gradirei allargare i miei orizzonti e ricevere da te una spiegazione :mrgreen: scrivi che son tutta occhi (per leggere) :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sul sembri non averne gradirei allargare i miei orizzonti e ricevere da te una spiegazione :mrgreen: scrivi che son tutta occhi (per leggere) :mrgreen:


Vedi, talvolta quando vedi una scacchiera su cui i pezzi si muovono in modo disordinato e non seguendo le regole che ti aspetteresti e ti sembrerebbero logiche, con tutta probabilità non stai guardando una partita a scacchi, ma una a sudoku.

Qualche altra volta, molto più semplicemente, stai guardando una porzione troppo piccola del tavolo da gioco e per intuire qualcosa di più conviene allontanarsi per avere una visione più ampia.

Del resto c'è pure la possibilità che il tutto non abbia meramente alcun senso.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, talvolta quando vedi una scacchiera su cui i pezzi si muovono in modo disordinato e non seguendo le regole che ti aspetteresti e ti sembrerebbero logiche, con tutta probabilità non stai guardando una partita a scacchi, ma una a sudoku.
> 
> Qualche altra volta, molto più semplicemente, stai guardando una porzione troppo piccola del tavolo da gioco e per intuire qualcosa di più conviene allontanarsi per avere una visione più ampia.
> 
> Del resto c'è pure la possibilità che il tutto non abbia meramente alcun senso.


giusto e ammetto che non ho letto nulla delle diquisizioni da voi scritte nelle ultime pagine..ma l'immagine riportata e che ho quotato mi ha colpito e così d'istinto non trovando  attinenza ho espresso il mio dubbio :mrgreen: e continuo a non trovarla (attinenza)  perchè ammetto anche ora non ho letto indietro ..
sono troppo concentrata su una porzione piccola e sono pigra per allargare la visuale:mrgreen: comunque il sudoku mi garba assai


----------

